# Tissot PRC 200 - Questions



## james1999

Hi!

I am looking to purchase a PRC200 but have some questions about it and wanted to know what you think:

(1) - it seems like most prc200 owners on this forum have opted for the black face version; is there any particular reason why? I personally like the silver faced version better, but it seems like no-one here has one... if anyone does, can you please post pics?

(2) Leather Band vs Steel Band: though I was initially leaning towards getting one with a metal band, I recently saw someone with a leather band and it looked really great. Is it possible to get one with a metal band and then buy a leather band and replace the band every now and then depending on my mood? if so, where would i get a comparable band? it seems like the leather band would be easier to find than a metal band this nice.

(3) Where to Buy: where's the best place to get the watch? I know online it's much cheaper, but is it risky to get one online? Has it likely been tampered with? Where did you get your Tissot? I live in NYC and ironically I could not find a single jeweler that carried the PRC 200 in the silver face...they all said they had to special order it. another benefit that i've heard to getting it from an authorized dealer is that the factory warranty is invalid if purchased through an unauthorized dealer - is this something to worry about? will tissot really refuse to fix a watch that hasnt been purchased through one of their dealers?


----------



## Oil_slick9416

james1999 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking to purchase a PRC200 but have some questions about it and wanted to know what you think:
> 
> (1) - it seems like most prc200 owners on this forum have opted for the black face version; is there any particular reason why? I personally like the silver faced version better, but it seems like no-one here has one... if anyone does, can you please post pics?
> 
> (2) Leather Band vs Steel Band: though I was initially leaning towards getting one with a metal band, I recently saw someone with a leather band and it looked really great. Is it possible to get one with a metal band and then buy a leather band and replace the band every now and then depending on my mood? if so, where would i get a comparable band? it seems like the leather band would be easier to find than a metal band this nice.
> 
> (3) Where to Buy: where's the best place to get the watch? I know online it's much cheaper, but is it risky to get one online? Has it likely been tampered with? Where did you get your Tissot? I live in NYC and ironically I could not find a single jeweler that carried the PRC 200 in the silver face...they all said they had to special order it. another benefit that i've heard to getting it from an authorized dealer is that the factory warranty is invalid if purchased through an unauthorized dealer - is this something to worry about? will tissot really refuse to fix a watch that hasnt been purchased through one of their dealers?


Like 30 Minutes ago dieselgeek sent me this link, it might have what you're looking for

http://www.bablas.co.uk/tissot-watch-straps-c-38_73.html


----------



## Dasser

Great watch you can't go wrong with it. To answer the questions:

1. The contrast of the yellow sweep seconds and black dial look a million dollars! If you see it in the flesh i think you'll agree. Silver is also nice though.

2. I bought mine with the steel bracelet - it's nice but i found it a bit too 'bling' with the polished bits of the strap. I actually bought the strap from Bablas, you've been sent the link, and they fitted for me as well - looks much classier in my opinion. I did buy a tool to remove and change straps and have been known to put it back on the bracelet when in a 'blingy' mood!

3. Online is fine as some are authorised dealers anyway. Mine was bought online and came with a stamped warranty card for Tissot.

Hope i'm a little help......take care!


----------



## Riker

Great watch for the money.

I have to agree with Dasser, that the leather strap just gives it more elegance. The bracelet whilst OK just doesn't have the same quality feel to it. I looked at both in a AD here & quickly decided the leather was the way to go. Plus the black face with contrasting yellow hands in awesome. These watches are bargains.

I bought mine online through this dealer in the U.S. Very happy with the purchase & quick shipping. All documents were correct, properly stamped & authourised.

Get one, you know you want too. :-!


----------



## Blaise

I have the 'classic' black dial version and as Dasser said it looks way better then the white or the blue ones IMO

also, i purchased it with SS bracelet but just the other day I had it replaced with a Hirsch Golfer (water resistant, sport strap) and it fits perfectly, not to mention that looks much better with it now, for me. but if you want to switch it back and forth you can do that but you need some special tools:think: Hirsch is a bit cheaper than the original Tissot leather strap and doesn't come with the delploy but I like it better with it.

My PRC came from the bay where it was cheaper ($300), in any AD in the US it's around $420 and around $500-600 in Europe...donno why though:think:

quite attractive watch, good price, can't go wrong with it!!










and on the Hirsch









*







*


----------



## leewmeister

Great choice on the strap, Blaise. It gives the watch a nice sporty look. :-!


----------



## Blaise

Ohh yea, it doesb-)

thanks for the compliment!;-)


----------



## akira

Here in Belgium I can get it for 315 - 350 euros depending on the strap.


----------



## Blaise

quite the same here in Hungary, still much more expensive than in the US, right?


----------



## akira

Blaise said:


> quite the same here in Hungary, still much more expensive than in the US, right?


Yes indeed, I wonder why that is.


----------



## Eeeb

The US is a much more competitive consumer market. Lots of national chains taking lower margins creates a market where vendors need to compete on price. High sales volume per store lowers costs so price competition is more viable.

I was suprised to hear Singapore has lower prices than the US... but some claim they are. They must have a very active market too.


----------



## Riker

akira, don't buy a PRC200 for 315-350 euro there when you can get it through ebay for so much less from a well known & trusted seller in the U.S. Look at my earlier post in this thread, there is a link to where I purchased my PRC200 from. For under $300 U.S it's so much cheaper than what you will pay in Belgium. ;-)

Blaise, that Hirsch strap looks great on the watch.


----------



## Blaise

Riker's got the point!even with the quite high shipping price, it's much cheaper!!


----------

